

Ask HN: Advice on features and when to ship an iPad app - jasongullickson

I'm looking for some advice, feedback or mentoring from the many of you who have more experience than I do in the matters of timing a software release.<p>I've developed an new app for the iPad which I think is already pretty cool (you can judge for yourself) but I have even greater ambitions for it that haven't been built yet.<p>I've posted a short demo of the app on Vimeo which shows off some of the current features (yes it's a bit rough around the edges):<p>http://vimeo.com/10451888<p>What I'm trying to decide is, should I ship it with the current features in order to make the "day one" deadline of the iPad app store or should I hold off until I have some of the even more compelling features in place?<p>One thought I had was to release it now with an open and honest statement that it is just the beginning of a much richer application and as early adopters customers will be rewarded with a much lower price than will be the case when the application is more complete (as well as playing a role underwriting  future developments with their purchase).<p>I thank all of you in advance for taking time to lend a hand!
======
c1sc0
I'd release it just to find out if Apple approves it. Could save you a lot of
wasted effort. Cool app, IF Apple allows it!

~~~
jasongullickson
That's definitely always a risk, and although nothing jumps out as a violation
to their policies you're right that it would be nice to learn this sooner than
later.

------
mcav
Your app looks very cool. I'd buy it. One minor thing that you've probably
already noticed: Make sure that the draggable edge of the apps are big enough
to move with a finger (as opposed to the mouse in the simulator).

I'd put it out right away and improve incrementally.

~~~
jasongullickson
Yes there is some tuning to do yet in regard to the UI (especially the app
picker!) and I'm sure there will be changes once I can test the app on an
actual device and see how some of the controls function first-hand.

Thank-you for the encouragement, it's been tough cranking something like this
out so quickly but from the feedback I've received so far I think it will be
worth it.

------
jasongullickson
I took your advice and sent the app off to Apple last night.

Here's a updated video showing off the version I submitted:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fg4PAefWC4>

...thanks again for the advice and encouragement!

------
vishaldpatel
Looks like a great app. I'd spend a few hours to pretty it up... but I say go
ahead and submit it!

